# Good News / Bad News - 30 Qbhs For Sale



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

We finally broke down and bought a new TT and TV. We picked the F350 up today and the Open Range fiver will be delivered in 3-4 weeks. SO, good news for you, I need to sell my Outback ASAP. Bad news I won't be able to really take advantage of this group anymore. Good news is I will still read every post, even if it doesn't apply. (The Open Range forum's have NOTHING on this group).

Even today, I listed the Outback on Craigslist and for two of the people looking for info, I referred them to this group.

So does anyone want a great deal on a better than new Outback 30 QBHS?

Here are some photos. Please forgive the quality, it was -10 when I was outside trying to get some photos.

Your new camper

As other Outback owners, I don't need to tell you about the quality or the amenities on this unit from the factory. I have added two fantastic fans, 3 Maxx Vent covers, a power jack, a black tank spray cleaner and much larger TV, so it will come with 2. What else can I say about it?

I have treated the roof every spring, waxed the entire outside every spring and fall. We have loved this camper as it was our first. There is NOTHING mechanical or cosmetically wrong with it.

We are asking $15,500 and I can deliver it 250 miles from zip code 05478. You don't need to finish paying for it or pick up for another month or 6 weeks.

So what do you think? If it doesn't work for you, you must know someone who can enjoy the four bunks in the back or the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I believe the saying goes "once an Outbacker always an Outbacker"!!! I don't now anyone who needs a bunk house, and I sure don't, but I'd love to come take a tour of that 5er when it arrives and it's warmer outside!
Did you know that the Moose cg in Stannard reopened with new owners as The Northbound Moose. We stayed there last Mother's Day and the new owners were very friendly and happy to be there. 
TTFN and CONGRATS!!
Ember


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Good luck with your sale. The Open Range is exactly what I fell in love with at the RV show a couple of weeks ago. Ever since then, I am considering what you are doing. Upgrading truck and trailer. Post pics when you get the new trailer....even if it is an SOB.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

ember said:


> I believe the saying goes "once an Outbacker always an Outbacker"!!! I don't now anyone who needs a bunk house, and I sure don't, but I'd love to come take a tour of that 5er when it arrives and it's warmer outside!
> Did you know that the Moose cg in Stannard reopened with new owners as The Northbound Moose. We stayed there last Mother's Day and the new owners were very friendly and happy to be there.
> TTFN and CONGRATS!!
> Ember


Glad to hear about Spruce Moose. It was a nice spot. We will have to revisit it.

I just booked 4 days in your back yard at Grand Isle State park. I will get you the dates if you want to see the new bunk house when it's in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Cograts on the new TV and TT. We just traded our Outback for "Some Other Brand" also. I plan on continuing my loyalty to Outbackers.com... this site is the best and the Members are great.... stick around...


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

Not sure if this will work but here are a few photos of the new tt

My link


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

OBTW - our Outback sold in 3-4 days after putting it on craigslist.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

tyandow said:


> Not sure if this will work but here are a few photos of the new tt
> 
> My link


Nice! Best of luck to you with the new 5'er!!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Very nice. Enjoy!!!


----------

